
Forecasted US Q4 real GDP growth drops 1.2% in one week - throwaway5752
https://www.frbatlanta.org/cqer/research/gdpnow.aspx
======
throwaway5752
_" The GDPNow model estimate for real GDP growth (seasonally adjusted annual
rate) in the fourth quarter of 2018 is 1.5 percent on February 14, down from
2.7 percent on February 6. After this morning's retail sales and retail
inventories releases from the U.S. Census Bureau, the nowcast of fourth-
quarter real personal consumption expenditures growth fell from 3.7 percent to
2.6 percent, and the nowcast of the contribution of inventory investment to
fourth-quarter real GDP growth fell from -0.27 percentage points to -0.55
percentage points."_

------
throwaway5752
[https://www.census.gov/retail/marts/www/marts_current.pdf](https://www.census.gov/retail/marts/www/marts_current.pdf)

Largest drop in December retail sales in 10 years, and as an added bonus:

 _" Data collection and processing were delayed for this indicator release due
to the lapse in federal funding from December 22, 2018 through January 25,
2019. Processing and data quality were monitored throughout and response rates
were at or above normal levels for this release."_

